# Yes! Echo has discovered the wonders of Millet!



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Woohoo i've kept putting some millet in Echo's cage when i'm there and today she finally tried some and it was like "Omg, millet, where have you BEEN all my life", she went pretty mad eating it lol.

I think training and taming could maybe go a little better now haha.

I think Smokey is the only bird i've ever had (all budgies included) that will turn his beak up at millet, but Echo seems to be a little more normal lol.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Even my large birds eat millet. They may like it but I sure don't. That stuff makes a MESS!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

OOwl said:


> Even my large birds eat millet. They may like it but I sure don't. That stuff makes a MESS!


It certainly does! The weird thing is that my budgie, small as she is, makes the worst mess with it lol. It's amazing how far those hulls go!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

They make some millet feeders that are supposed to contain the mess some. I wonder if those work. My lovebird LOVES millet. He makes a PILE of hulls then has a wing-flapping session to see how far he can broadcast those. Ahh, the joys of being a bird janitor.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I tried a millet feeder once, it was like a cage for the millet to go into. It didn't work though haha


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Now that Smokey and Bob have had their playtime i'll go see if me and Echo can do some bonding over that lovely millet lol.

Edit to save from a triple post - Went in, she was falling over herself to get to the millet lol. She was pretty reluctant to leave her perch to chase after it, but it's amazing how far a tiel can stretch or lunge to get a little bit. Not lunging in an aggressive way at all, just to snatch a bite. Day one of training with bribery, going well! Will do this for another day or two and then make her move a little further for it so she has to come out of the cage or stand on my hand to get it. Mind you, how fast i go depends on how fast she wants to go but i think that Echo is a fairly friendly bird


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Made the mistake of leaving the millet in the cage, went back an hour or two later and she'd completely stripped the whole thing lol


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Good to hear so


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL! It sounds like she really likes it! Millet is food bribery at its finest.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

JaimeS said:


> LOL! It sounds like she really likes it! Millet is food bribery at its finest.


Lol 

Food bribery at it's finest unless it's Smokey haha! Mr Awkward!

Sorting out the none QT birdies then off to spend some time with Echo again


----------



## KatieSue (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank goodness for millet spray! My bird snatches to get at it aha.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Millet is the number one reason I was able to tame myfirst bird, she went nuts over it, it's like the ultimate addiction for her, she will risk her little life for some millet, really helped me in the hand taming.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

when I first got zippy, millet was all he would eat these days he is like your smokey turns his beak up at it


----------

